# A good sauce to mop ribs with



## cactuskid (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm looking for a good recipe for a good mop sauce for ribs. Any ideas would be great.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 23, 2011)

I use Jeff's diluted 50% with water.


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 23, 2011)

*This  is good mop  if you like vinegar base mop . this recipe is from amazingribs *

*  *Makes about 1 1/2 cups.
*Preparation time.* About 30 minutes.

*Ingredients*
1 1/2 cups of distilled vinegar
1 teaspoon hot sauce
2 tablespoons sugar (white, light brown, or dark brown)
1 tablespoon salt
2 teaspoons crushed red pepper
2 teaspoons finely ground black pepper

*Do this*
1) Pour all the ingredients into a jar and shake. Let it sit for at least 12 hours to allow the flavors to meld. A week is better.

2) You can use it as a mop when you cook, you can use it as a finishing sauce when you serve the meat, or both. In the Carolinas it is usually used as both a mop and a finishing sauce.

3) To use it as both a mop and finishing sauce, pour a few ounces into a cup and paint it on the meat with a basting brush once every hour or so while it is cooking. If you use it as a mop, the sauce in the cup can get contaminated with uncooked meat juices on the brush. That's why you don't want to dip the brush in the whole bottle. Discard contaminated mop and serve untouched sauce at the table.


----------



## sunman76 (Jun 23, 2011)

africanmeat said:


> *This  is good mop  if you like vinegar base mop . this recipe is from amazingribs *
> 
> *  *Makes about 1 1/2 cups.
> *Preparation time.* About 30 minutes.
> ...


right click.. print selection...filed in cook book..


----------



## raptor700 (Jun 23, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> I use Jeff's diluted 50% with water.


  Sounds good AL


----------

